# Recommendation - Scott, Specialized, Hardrock



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

Bikes I'm interested in. All three come with a Suntour XCM fork...

2011/2012 - *Trek 4300 Disc* (16")
** 2012 - Local Trek Shop quoted price of $699.99
** 2011 - so far can't find any 2011 left in stock. Places online which will ship?

2011/2012 - *Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc* (15.5")
** 2012 - LBS quoted price of $570.00 
** 2011 - so far can't find any 2011 left in stock. Places online which will ship?

2011/2012 - *Scott Aspect 40* (small)
** 2012 - LBS quoted price of $579.99
** 2011 - so far can't find any 2011 left in stock. Places online which will ship?


----------



## sayzawn (Jul 15, 2011)

Read reviews, test ride, buy whatever is within your budget and feels best to you  I have a 2010 Hardrock by the way...


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

hey

i have ridden the model up from the trek 6000 that didn't feel bad

but the specialized people had problem with the wheel bending

im not sure about the scott bike


----------



## stphnman20 (Nov 7, 2011)

Check out the Giant Revel 1 or 0. About the same class as the ones you posted.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Good luck buying any of those bikes new online. I think all three have it in their contracts that shops are not allowed to ship them.

Which bike was your favorite?

I know the Trek has a slightly funky geometry. So you probably won't like both the Trek and the other two. I don't think Scott does a funky geometry for their inexpensive bikes, but I'm too lazy to wander over to their web site and check.

If you're going to find a 2011, it's by making phone calls within the radius in which you're willing to travel.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

stphnman20 said:


> Check out the Giant Revel 1 or 0. About the same class as the ones you posted.


Looking at a 2011 Giant Revel 0. From what I read, really good bang for the buck.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have a '98 Scott still (barely ridden though) and the frame was well made and nimble. Got a newer Trek 6700 for its components and it is equally nimble. Find a frame that you feel most comfortable with. Eventully, upgraditis will set in and the components will get better.


----------



## Colo Springs E (Dec 20, 2009)

In that price range, you should also consider the GT Avalanche 2.0 or maybe even 1.0 if you get it on sale. Check performancebike.com

Good luck... -Eric


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

I seriously considered the same 3 bikes and ended up liking the feel of the Scott better than the other two. The Giant Revel is a good choice to, and actually the way Id go. Its a tad cheaper than the other three, and at that price point you will end up wanting to upgrade to another bike. So youll be out less money when you decide to upgrade.


----------



## EZRider 19 (Nov 6, 2011)

My first bike was the Trek


----------



## Wolfie1992 (Apr 26, 2006)

slumpey said:


> Bikes I'm interested in. All three come with a Suntour XCM fork...
> 
> 2011/2012 - *Trek 4300 Disc* (16")
> ** 2012 - Local Trek Shop quoted price of $699.99
> ...


 Good luck in your search. I can't offer any advice on the Trek or the Scott, but I can tell you that I have had a Spec HR since new in 2004 and have ridden it about eleventy billion miles. The thing has held up like a champ. I actually just put a new fork and some other upgrades on it because I love it so much, but it was completely stock up until that point.

I've had other bikes, but that is the only one I have kept for long. Just bought an Epic Comp though so I guess I'll put it to the test when the weather turns a bit nicer.


----------



## 05kas05 (Mar 20, 2010)

what type of riding are you planing on doing? 

i know its not much help but i dont think you can go wrong with any of the three you listed. i think it will just come down to which feels/fits better.


----------



## Airman8 (Dec 1, 2011)

I actually have had the same exact problem a month or two ago, I was able to ride all 3 and based of that I chose the 2011 Scott Aspect 40 (XL w/ green frame) and I'm glad I made the choice. To be honest I enjoy the ride much more and it can handle everything I do and haven't had any problems with it as of yet. 
I also would recommend not going through online due to the fact there will be some assembly involved, they won't warranty the bike if it hasn't been assembled by a certified builder. Just to add on that the LBS will most likely give you life time adjustments as mine did.


----------



## Putnam (Nov 26, 2011)

I had an 11" HRD non sport and I loved it. I usually rode mild trails to advanced trails,free riding, and rode it 10+ miles a days (doubled as transportation after I drove my car into a house on the icey roads) and never had any problems. I upgraded pedals before I left the LBS with TSC platforms and rode it into the dirt. I'm looking to get a 11 HRD 29" now. I live in Texas though so our terrain might be way different from where you are but I loved my HRD.


----------



## mcscars (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a 2011 scott aspect 40 and love it! i've beaten the hell out of it (including it being strapped to the back of my car when i got minorly rear ended by a chevy tahoe) and it's good to go like the day i got it! i even took it downhilling in Angel Fire this summer and it took everything i threw at it. the fork b*tches and moans in those sorta situations but i love the bike!


----------



## Odii (Jun 19, 2011)

stphnman20 said:


> Check out the Giant Revel 1 or 0. About the same class as the ones you posted.


Love my Revel 1, shoulda held out for the Revel 0, but i have no regrets


----------



## fly-noon (Jul 12, 2011)

Between your three, I would say go with the Scott. I've test ridden both it and the Trek (ish) and I liked it better. As far as specialized goes, I actually own an older Hardrock (which is dirt.) and hate it. But weve come a long ways since then...


----------



## colmusstard (Oct 26, 2011)

slumpey said:


> Bikes I'm interested in. All three come with a Suntour XCM fork...
> 
> 2011/2012 - *Trek 4300 Disc* (16")
> ** 2012 - Local Trek Shop quoted price of $699.99
> ...


You would be very lucky if you could find any bike shop brand cheaper online than in shops, as manufacturers do what they can to keep bike shops around. And the Specialized, my shop looked at the inventory for me and in my area there were a ton of leftover 2011 sport disc 29ers at the warehouse, we didn't check the 26. Though I'm still surprised there wouldn't be any left in your area


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

I have an 11 Hardrock Disc, the sport model would have been a treat but my LBS didn't have one. Otherwise it is pretty nice, read many great things about the frame!


----------



## Airman8 (Dec 1, 2011)

Any updates? Would like to know what choice you made.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry for the late response. I ended going with a 2011 Giant Revel 0. Wasn't even considering a Giant until i read some good reviews and recommendations from others. The Revel 0 gives you the best components in the Revel series. So far, very pleased.

I painted over all the lime color stripes to make it just black and white.


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 16, 2011)

slumpey said:


> Sorry for the late response. I ended going with a 2011 Giant Revel 0. Wasn't even considering a Giant until i read some good reviews and recommendations from others. The Revel 0 gives you the best components in the Revel series. So far, very pleased.


Giant make some good mtbs. Drooling over a Giant Talon 29er myself.

Craiglist has some gems.

2010 Scott Aspect 50 for $160.:thumbsup:

Specialized Hardrock Disc 2011 for $200. :thumbsup:


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

Yea. Was looking at Craigslist, but was able to get mine (new) for $350.00 at a bike shop close by. Helped sway my decision.


----------



## dianeandrick (Dec 29, 2011)

*Similar Question - I got two bikes for Christmas*

I'm new and bought myself and my husband a bike and he also bought me a bike for Christmas. Can anyone shed any light on which one I should keep? One is a Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29 and the other is a Giant Rainier 29er (getting that off the receipt).


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Ride them both, keep your favorite.


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 16, 2011)

dianeandrick said:


> I'm new and bought myself and my husband a bike and he also bought me a bike for Christmas. Can anyone shed any light on which one I should keep? One is a Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29 and the other is a Giant Rainier 29er (getting that off the receipt).


Giant makes great bikes but their better 29er bikes are the Talon and the XTR.

Both have similar components but the Giant Rainer has a slight edge over the Hardrock on the quality of its components. The Rainer also has 20mm more travel on the front fork.

BUT I think the step through design and the low top tube of the Rainier needs to be deleted.

Truth . . . both are entry grade mtbs for weekend jaunts on trails, gravel roads, fun 20 mile rides, or even short distance commuting.

Do they both ride the same? Keep the one that rides the best for that rider.

If it were my choice (male or female), I prefer the lines and the top tube design of the Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29.


----------



## jtdunc (Dec 16, 2011)

slumpey said:


> Sorry for the late response. I ended going with a 2011 Giant Revel 0. Wasn't even considering a Giant until i read some good reviews and recommendations from others. The Revel 0 gives you the best components in the Revel series. So far, very pleased.
> 
> I painted over all the lime color stripes to make it just black and white.


Nice, didn't know you could get a Revel with discs. Sweet.

My commuter is a Cannondale Bay Boy - all black with faint silver reflective markings:










I've also read that I can swap my 26" mtb rims onto it for a rigid mtb setup - if I need to ride 40-50 miles on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## will-lee wonka (Oct 26, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Ride them both, keep your favorite.


+1

Both have similar parts. Giant has 100mm of travel while Specialized has 80mm of travel...but more travel does NOT equal to better.

So, it's down to which one feels better to ride.


----------



## slumpey (Nov 20, 2011)

Really enjoying my giant revel 0.The fork and disc brakes have definitely stood up so far. My helmet has taken the beating as I have flipped over a few times. My carelessness and not the bike. Only thing I didn't like was the lime color stripes so I painted over black.


----------

